# Integrating Outlook and gmail



## johnk.123 (Feb 4, 2008)

Two questions: How would I integrate Outlook 2003 (Student version)with my gmail?
2) Where is the SEND button on Outlook's toolbar? I'm not ableto SEND anything through Outlook because there is no SEND button to click on.
Relevant background info: I first downloaded this Office software on my previous laptop in 2002. It died; I bought this laptop; and downloaded the same software (same disc) onto this new laptop. It let me download all the programs; but not being able to SEND renders these Ofice programs useless. Help. Thanks, John :4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum:wave:

This should guide you thru setting up Outlook mail settings for gmail

You will only have a Send button when you are in "Compose new mail" . . can you post a screen shot of your Outlook with toolbars? . . see the How to post a screenshot in my signature


----------

